# Hi



## FoxsFire (Apr 22, 2003)

First off let me introduce myself I am Rele ((Prounced ReL)) a fourteen year old girl who has mayjor stomac problems, I have had these problems for about four years, were not sure if it's IBS but my mother who has IBS and my family doctor think it might be. My problems tend to get worse when I'm under stress, nervous or am up-set about somthing. These problems include constapation, cramps that make it hard to move







((Any one else have this??)), D, and headackes that last for what seems forever and make it hard to see and to consontrait in the few classes I have ((Home hospital program)). I have very strong emotions and they can go from one to the other on a dime so to speek. I eat healthy most of the time, and try to balance my diet. ((If I don't I tend to get sick anyway.)) Can anybody give me any insight?? Thanks, Rele


----------



## celle* (Mar 7, 2003)

wow you sound alot like me ok here it is... some foods can actually worsen the IBS so you may find after eating something you start to feel sick and the cramps start then you shouldn't be eating that food for me its carbonation (no soda







) for the headaches i usually take IBProfen or Advil as for the stressed out part wow took me awhile to get past that one (i'm so encouraging) lol. take deep breaths, i have started yoga in my free time kinda painful but it destreeses! what ever is comforting to YOU! just one more encouraging word of advice DO NOT over eat it makes it MUCH worse!hope this helps~ celle*


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

i;m 19 but wanted to post here anyway because i know exactly what you are talking about. since i was 5 i used to get REALLY bad stomach pains and diahoea when i was anticipating an anxious event like going away from home. i went on several school trips and got bad stomach pains and diahoea again to the extent that i couldnt eat and couldnt take my mind off anything else. then it all stopped when i got to 16 and i moved 100 miles away from home to university and have been fine until the last few months when ive had constant stomach pains which have never let up. diahoea, spasms u name it. i havent felt like ive been able to go out because i was so scared of the pain. have you been to see a doctor about possible medications? i knew i had to do something about my pains when it was really starting to interfere with my life and stopping me doing the things that i enjoyed doing. ive been given some new medication yesterday so it should start working within 2 weeks and i HOPE i'm ok and that ive found a way to control it all. Good luck xox


----------



## FoxsFire (Apr 22, 2003)

Thank you for the insight Celle. I don't over eat and most of the time I stick with fruits and veggies no milk it gives me stomac cramps. I do well with most fruits and can get away with a bit of coco once in a great while. As for the yoga I think I will try it, i've been working on destressing too. Thank you again Celle. Vicky thank you. I will talk to my doctor as soon as I can. *Hugs* Thank you, Rele


----------



## celle* (Mar 7, 2003)

no problem, i'm glad that i helped you with your problem good luck!!~ celle*


----------



## Lindalu (Aug 28, 2002)

One other point you need to remember is that a young womens body is always changing. When you are on your monthly period it can also make your IBS act up. Great I know this is just what you wanted to know.Love ya,Mom


----------

